#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-01-31
<dantalizing> morning
<mhall119> morning
<tiemonster> morning
<reya276> Top  of the Morning Everyone
<tiemonster> it is now the bottom of the morning
<DammitJim> anyone selling an android phone?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-02-01
<dantalizing> morning
<mhall119> morning
<jck77> hello everybody
<Shmolf> Hello. there is an app called firc, used to open irc on the android phone
<Shmolf> It rocks. But the text preview is small
<dantalizing> hey shmolf
<dantalizing> Shmolf: where ya been?
<dantalizing> Shmolf: irssi connectbot is also available on android. kinda nice.
<Shmolf> Ok l try that. Finally finished school
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-02-02
<mhall119> jamalta: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8mUTHO6P8k
<mhall119> wrong link
<mhall119> jamalta: http://www.podcastingnews.com/content/2011/02/the-dark-side-of-the-cloud/
<mhall119> I don't even know where I got that youtube link from
<crashsystems> hello florida
<ShawnR> hello
<ShawnR> that penguin is hilarious
<ShawnR> so just curious, when lookingat my apt sources list... do i really need the (source) entry as well as the normal entry?
<mhall119> it's not necessary, but it is fun
<ShawnR> so when the source is erroring out for virtualbox... unchecking it will do no harm
<mhall119> I believe the source repo is only used when you "apt-get source" sp,etjomg
<ShawnR> but when you apt-get update, it gets the list from both
<ShawnR> maybe it only DLs if you apt-get source?
<mhall119> yeah
<mhall119> itnet7: 
<mhall119> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/team/1/detail/
<mhall119> LoCo Directory Meetings are live!
<MichelleQ> I so misread that as "Loco Disney Meetings".
<mhall119> I wish
<mhall119> but sadly, python doesn't have an "import disney
<mhall119> "
<MichelleQ> boo
<mhall119> yeah
<ShawnR> clearly so upset about not meeting at disney, she left
<mhall119> for bed no less
<reya276> Morning Everyone
<mhall119> morning reya276 
<tiemonster> groan
<mhall119> Jono just announced that UDS-P will be back in Orlando!
<maxolasersquad> mhall119: Woot!
<maxolasersquad> mhall119: Link?
<mhall119> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/at-home-with-jono-bacon
<mhall119> it's a live videocast
<maxolasersquad> Did he say the dates?
<mhall119> nope
<mhall119> but probably end of October, early November
<maxolasersquad> He told me at the UDS it would be so, but it is good to have it official
<MichelleQ> is it finally official?
<mhall119> Jono just told everybody listening to his podcast
<mhall119> so if it's not 'official', it is 'out'
<MichelleQ> official enough for me.
<mhall119> me too
<maxolasersquad> We've got to throw the most awesome party possible.
<mhall119> we did that last time
 * MichelleQ is already planning.  :-)
 * maxolasersquad wonders what MichelleQ has up her sleeve.
<maxolasersquad> mhall119: That explains why they're coming back then.
<mhall119> I'd like to think so 
<MichelleQ> maxolasersquad: tee hee!  I'll never tell.
<munz> anyone know how to make ircd-hybrid ask for a password to connect to it for a private irc server?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-02-03
<Chloric> evening florida
<itnet7> mhall119: Very nice!!! (the meetings being live!!) I am about to restart my server shortly, so I'll be back on in a bit
<tiemonster> are there any git superstars in here?
<tiemonster> what about dd superstars?
<mhall119> tiemonster: whatcha trying to do?
<tiemonster> git - nested deps
<tiemonster> dd - server backup
<tiemonster> mhall119: 
<reya276> Morning Everyone
<mhall119> tiemonster: rsync would probably be more efficient for backups
<tiemonster> for an entire filesystem?
<mhall119> dd will copy the entire drive, including unused space
<tiemonster> ah
<reya276> Does anyone know if they have Evernote for Ubuntu?
<zoopster> reya276: no evernote for ubuntu
<zoopster> reya276: unless you want to use wine or maybe nevernote
<reya276> nevernote?
<reya276> is it the same as evernote
<zoopster> not sure
<zoopster> it says it will work with evernote, but it not supported by evernote
<reya276> hey if I wanted to update this http://piwik.org/docs/update/ application following the one click approach what are the permissions I should set the directory to?
<maxolasersquad> reya276: Not sure.  I didn't see in the documentation what permissions where needed to make the one-click work.
<reya276> no it did not say, thanks I got it
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-02-04
<imon> anyone know how to set up ircd-hybrid to make user supply a password to connect??
<imon> echo.....
<imon> anyone know how to set up ircd-hybrid to make user supply a password to connect??
<govatent> RoAkSoAx, ping
<RoAkSoAx> govatent pong
<imon> anyone around?
<govatent> I am, but I don't have an answer to that.
<govatent> sorry
<RoAkSoAx> govatent what up?
<govatent> nothing much
<govatent> may i pm you? 
<RoAkSoAx> lol u dont have to ask me man go ahead
<RoAkSoAx> govatent ^^
<imon> thanks n e way govatent
<imon> anyone around?
<mianosm> FRIST
<mhall119> lol
<munz> mhall119, u know much about ircd-hybrid irc server?
<munz> ping mhall119 
<mhall119> munz: pong
<mhall119> nope, I've never used ircd-hybrid
<mhall119> sorry
<munz> :( txanx
<munz> kno any one who has?
<mhall119> does it have documentation?
<mhall119> no, I've never even heard of it before you asked
<munz> yea some, just confusing sorta
<mhall119> :(
<munz> set it up for internal use @ work
<munz> inter office private irc chat
<munz> want to push a port forward through for out of office use for pc's and phones
<munz> but want to make it ask for a password to connect
<munz> just cant figure it out
<munz> :(
<tiemonster> munz: ssh SOCKS5 proxy
<munz> can i run android through that?
<tiemonster> oh
<munz> yea bosses phone is the stump...hust be easy too
<munz> *must
<tiemonster> I don't have an android phone
<tiemonster> I don't know if it's possible to set a proxy or not
<tiemonster> I've never heard of a password-protected IRC server, though
<tiemonster> don't know if it exists
<munz> kinda just figured maybe at some point someone would have had the need...
<munz> guess if i dont it wont be that bad
<munz> just dont want to create any vulnerabilities
<tiemonster> SOCKS5 proxy would be the rest way, IMHO
<munz> cool, thanx :)
<tiemonster> set up public keys, and they wouldn't even need to remember a password, unless they put one on their key
<munz> ok
<munz> thanx :)
<maxolasersquad> munz: Have you looked into setting up a Jabber server?
<munz> no same basic idea?
<maxolasersquad> Kinda, it's a chat server, but you could have a group chat.
<munz> cool i'll look in to it
<maxolasersquad> It's what GTalk uses, and AIM I believe too.
<munz> ok, so prob no issues w/android client then huh?
<maxolasersquad> jabberd2 is in the repos.
<maxolasersquad> No, you should be able to connect with an Android phone.
<munz> sweet, thanx bro
<maxolasersquad> There's something called jabber-irc in the repos, that might help get you where you want too.  not sure.
<munz> k
<maxolasersquad> You can now browse the Android market and install apps on your phone, from your desktop at http://market.android.com/
<munz> cool maxolasersquad, thx 4 the ideas
<reya276> Hello Everyone
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: ping
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-02-05
<maxolasersquad_h> dantalizing: ping
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-02-06
<Chat3904> hey guys
<rc27chino> sup
<mhall119> ~.
<mhall119> whoops
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-01-30
<frostbytn> florida chat?
<linuxanoop> Hi All
<linuxanoop> Could someone send me link for ubuntu 11.10 intel 64 bit download link
<zoopster> http://www.ubuntu.com/start-download?distro=desktop&bits=64&release=latest
<linuxanoop> Zoopster - But this is for AMD right?
<zoopster> it'll work on both afaik
<linuxanoop> Thanks zoopster
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-01-31
<dorgan> hello all
<dantalizing> morning
<raubvogel> It is mornign somewhere
<ShawnR> can anyone help point me to a direction to look... Ctrl+A doesn't do select all anymore
<ShawnR> when using Screens, it works properly, but it does not do select all when in browser or pidgin chat windows
<ShawnR> Ctrl+A just takes me to the begigining of the line (as if I hit Home key)
<zoopster> what browser, what os ShawnR
<zoopster> on chrome in 11.10 ctrl-a works fine
<zoopster> for me anyway
<zoopster> chrome v16.x.x.x
<ShawnR> zoopster: 11.10, firefox and chrome and in pidgin
<ShawnR> it used to work fine,i can only think SOMETHING cut it off
<ShawnR> ctrl+V still works and Ctrl+X... i looked under settings for keyboard shortcuts, but it doesn't show basics as low as copy past select all
<ShawnR> i have to assume it can be set SOMEWHERE, SOMEHOW... i just don't know where
<ShawnR> ok, so ctrl+a does work in my html editing program, but not in firefox and pidgin :/
<ShawnR> doesn't work in gedit, either
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-02-01
<DammitJim> anyone know what kinda wireless routers support bridging per interface?
<DammitJim> I would like to bridge the wireless devices, but not the wired ones
<zoopster> DammitJim: not sure how you are using the term bridging here, but most decent wireless routers will support bridging using the wireless interfaces
<zoopster> it's especially easy with dd-wrt
<DammitJim> bridging meaning it works in the same subnet as the WAN
<DammitJim> yeah, I know you can setup bridging, but I want to keep the wired network unbridged, so basically selecting what interface bridges :D
<maxolasersquad> You want a wireless router where the WAN and the LAN are on the same network?
<maxolasersquad> DammitJim: ^^
<maxolasersquad> Hmmm, I can't find the Newegg order where I got my wireless router, but that's how it works.
<maxolasersquad> I'll try to remember to post the make/model when I get home tonight.
<DammitJim> thanks maxolasersquad 
<maxolasersquad> np
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-02-02
<govatent> hello
<maxolasersquad_h> Hey govatent
<govatent> whats up maxo
<govatent> I'm in the middle of trying to setup an ubuntu hour here in Israel sometime this month. :) 
<maxolasersquad_h> Ripping DVDs to ISO and then transferring to my server courtesy of my new HD.
<maxolasersquad_h> Cool.
<govatent> how have you been?
<maxolasersquad_h> Fairly well.  How's the land of milk and honey?
<govatent> its interesting 
<govatent> I've not had fun getting around with english 
<govatent> People are not as nice as in the US. my opinion 
<maxolasersquad_h> Worse than NY?
<maxolasersquad_h> Or Miami even?
<govatent> yea. 
<govatent> Sad to say. I had a caretaker from the philippines help me find my bus stop cause everyone else was just staring at me trying to figure out what to do. 
<maxolasersquad_h> I'd say perhaps its because your American, but I'd reckon the Israelis probably like America.
<govatent> I guess i've mostly had run in with older folks 
<govatent> younger folks i've not really talked to 
<govatent> most are at work/ school or military when i travel 
<govatent> im about to go out and find lunch in a bit. see how that goes. 
<maxolasersquad_h> What's the GMT offset there?
<govatent> -7 I think 
<govatent> +7 sorry 
<govatent> not sure the gmt offset 
<govatent> +3
<govatent> just looked it up 
<maxolasersquad_h> I've got to get ready for the day.  Happy lunching.
<govatent> yup take care
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-02-05
<bluebomber> Hi, Florida LoCo!
<TiMiDo> hello there bluebomber 
<Gingerbear> hello my fellow floridians
<bluebomber> Hi, TiMiDo, Gingerbear 
<Gingerbear> oh hey bluebomber.. long time no talk XD
<TiMiDo> LoL which part of Florida are we talking about I'm down in The Miami Area, ;)
<Gingerbear> Bradenton.. other coast
<bluebomber> You're up pretty late.
<Gingerbear> Late?
<Gingerbear> no
<TiMiDo> yeah 
<TiMiDo> i feel sick 
<TiMiDo> i been sick the whole week 
<bluebomber> Sorry, TiMiDo :-(
<bluebomber> So, Gingerbear, have you been enjoying those books?
<TiMiDo> yeah but it's good to rest once in a while.
<Gingerbear> Yes I have. Thank you.
<bluebomber> So, what's keeping you up?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-01-29
<DammitJim> I don't know why my updates are slow
<DammitJim> what do I need to do to improve this?
<DammitJim> Ign http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security/main Sources/DiffIndex
<DammitJim> 12% [Waiting for headers] [Waiting for headers]
<DammitJim> like which mirror should I be using here in FL?
<DammitJim> hey mhall119 
<DammitJim> do you know anything about slow updates?
<mhall119> DammitJim: I usually use one of the university mirrors (UF or USF)
<mhall119> they always seemed to be fast and reliable
<DammitJim> cool, thanks
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-01-30
<ahoneybun> mhall119: have you seen ubuntu-fl.org?
<mhall119> oh no
<mhall119> :(
<mhall119> ahoneybun: I've removed the link from our loco.ubuntu.com team page
<ahoneybun> it is still here http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-us-florida/
<mhall119> ahoneybun: shift+refresh
<mhall119> huh, it came back
<mhall119> removed it again...we'll see
<ahoneybun> gone like magic
<bogfrog_> <bogfrog> I have another question
<bogfrog_> <bogfrog> Where can I find the muon pacage manager on my drive
<bogfrog_> <bogfrog> I am attempting to open an apt in firefox
<mhall119> bogfrog_: open an apt in firefox?
 * mhall119 isn't sure what that means
<bogfrog_> yes
<mhall119> bogfrog_: can you provide some more detail about what you're trying to do?
<bogfrog_> install geide from this lin www.playdeb.net/install/gelide
<bogfrog_> I want a  MESS frontend
<bogfrog_> for games
<mhall119> hmmm, looks like it's just pointing to an apt: url, which in Ubuntu opens up the software center to look for the package, but 'gelide' isn't in the Ubuntu archives
<bogfrog_> I have kubuntu
<mhall119> bogfrog_: did you follow the instructions at http://www.getdeb.net/updates/Ubuntu/13.10#how_to_install
<bogfrog_> I use muon
<mhall119> sounds like you need to install their .deb and setup their archive before it'll work
<bogfrog_> If you are using Kubuntu please check bug 476853.
<bogfrog_> at http://www.getdeb.net/updates/Ubuntu/13.10#how_to_install
<mhall119> the muon binary should be in /usr/bin/muon
<bogfrog_> I'll try that
<mhall119> if you setup the apt source, you can probably just run "sudo apt-get install gelide" from the commandline
<bogfrog_> I added another source than you
<ahoneybun> bogfrog_: if you need help with kubuntu you should head to #kubuntu
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-01-31
<mhall119> anybody in south florida interested in meeting the Phoronix guy? https://twitter.com/michaellarabel/status/429383033347923968
<mhall119> govatent: ^
<govatent> im back
<govatent> mhall119, i would be
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-01-26
<ahoneybun> balloons, I think my Nexus 4 took a crap on me
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-01-27
<balloons> ahoneybun, that's no good. I'm mailing you the nexus 7 tomorrow
<ahoneybun> awesome cool
<ahoneybun> balloons, it is blinking red while charging
<ahoneybun> some are saying it is because the battery is so low and I just need to charge it for a few hours (8-10)
<balloons> ahoneybun, ahh yes.. Some of those fun things. You might need to let it sit in the charger forever, or alternatively, have it completely discharge first, then charge it
<ahoneybun> well it seems it is completely discharged balloons as that is why the light comes on
<ahoneybun> what happened was I flashed a custom CM rom on it and it was booting so I just left it there and then it shutdown
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-01-30
<balloons> ahoneybun, I believe the nexus7 should hit your place tomorrow
<balloons> how's your nexus4?
<DammitJim> balloons, are you giving those away?
<DammitJim> ;)
<balloons> DammitJim, like candy
<ahoneybun> balloons, the nexus4 is gone
<balloons> gone?
<ahoneybun> balloons, battery is dead still
<ahoneybun> I got a cheap windows phone
<ahoneybun> mhall119, I gave the local computer store guy some stickers (as he is using my live DVD I got from you at FOSSETCON
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-01-31
<ahoneybun> balloons, guess what I just got in the mail
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-02-01
<ahoneybun> balloons: I got your nexus 7 and my Ting SIM today :)
<Nothing_Much> ahoneybun: you took an employee's work thingy?
<ivarela> hi, here ivarela from Asturies, (Spain), anyone from Tampa here?
<ivarela> ping!
<ivarela> hi, here ivarela from Asturies, (Spain), anyone from Tampa here?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-02-04
<Garheade> mhall119: do you have a ubuntu.slack account that you can send an invite from?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-02-05
<Garheade> morning all
<balloons> morning :-)
<balloons> Garheade, try https://mattermost.popey.com/signup_user_complete/?id=1qpn9houn7r4mc5xc6ho9wt7se
<balloons> it's a test server using mattermost; which is an OSS slack clone
<Garheade> I saw that email this morning and just havent gotten around to it.
<Garheade> I've never bothered with slack before...
<balloons> yea, me neither
<mhall119> honestly, not missing much
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-01-30
<floridagram> <KMyers> @ahoneybun - Need an extra Type C Cable?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I just ordered 2 but I'll take another one
<floridagram> <KMyers> I just got a few in the mail
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Niceee
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @KMyers I can come by later today if that's ok
<floridagram> <KMyers> Thats fine
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Cool
<floridagram> <KMyers> Damn
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I really don't understand this.   I think Comcast is cheating.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I think this must be manipulated numbers on speed test
<floridagram> <KMyers> It is possible
<floridagram> <KMyers> Would not put it past them
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Maybe they proxy the data or something.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I just don't understand how my speed test can be faster over mobile than it is on my wifi
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-01-31
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> \o/
<floridagram> <KMyers> Sweet
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Yeppp
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> also if anyone is on Zesty and uses Nextcloud: https://launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt/+archive/ubuntu/kubuntu-zetsy
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I got it built
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-02-01
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> ɢoogle.com
<floridagram> <KMyers> I see what you did there... damn unicode
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Latin DNS will pwn you.
<floridagram> <govatent> What's on the other side? I don't want to click
<floridagram> <govatent> I'm wondering if my Opendns would protect me
<crazymath> hi everyone i'm from france
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> France?
<maxolasersquad> Kind of weird, connects and comments at 16:53, disconnects at 16:54.
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> Probably realised this is meant for Florida not France
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-02-02
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I own gᴏᴏgɩe.com
<floridagram> <KMyers> Anyone want to be 3D scanned?
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> me me me
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> 😈 http://gᴏᴏgɩe.com
<floridagram> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, It just takes a few minutes to do a scan
<floridagram> <KMyers> It is hard to scan yourself but this took less than a minute
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I can do a scan of your Google account if you visit here.  http://gᴏᴏgɩe.com
<floridagram> <KMyers> That is a bit dangerous, you are essentially asking for all privileges.
<floridagram> <KMyers> I find social engineering a 3 year old more effective
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @KMyers @AdamOutler how can I see if a driver is installed right and running?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> my razer keyboard lights stopped when I moved to 17.04
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @mhall119 there are 3 sponsor tables left at Code Camp
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> http://fladotnet.com/codecamp/SponsorshipDetail.aspx
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @itnet7 March 11 is on a saturday btw
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-02-03
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> March 11 is code camp?
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> The week after the walk, nice
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Registered, lol
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Going to help man the booth @Ivoriesablaze ?
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> um... yeah... sure... i totally wasn't going to take all the free stuff and run...
<floridagram> <itnet7> @ahoneybun I will help out, let me know your schedule/plan and I'll come down too
<floridagram> <itnet7> Oh, yeah and I have to donate and sign up for the walk as well
<floridagram> <itnet7> Busy two weeks 😊
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> \o/
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @Ivoriesablaze no big deal xD
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Friday, best day. All the parking available! :)
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Got a link to the walk?
<floridagram> <KMyers> http://act.autismspeaks.org/site/TR?team_id=53866&fr_id=2791&pg=team
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Who changed the goal?
<floridagram> <KMyers> It was needed
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Not sure about that
<floridagram> <KMyers> I disagree
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> you think we can reach that?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @KMyers also did you get the google wallet?
<floridagram> <KMyers> I have no doubts. Not to mention if people see we are nearing our goal, they may not be as open to donating
<floridagram> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, Yes
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Good
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> @ahoneybun, I am available. If you need help.
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> I was kidding guys, I'm helping
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Though there might be a few talks I want to attend
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I know @Ivoriesablaze
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> *we
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-02-04
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Who's going to hack Miami?
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I've just witnessed a rare Alan sighting in the wild
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Who's Alan?
<floridagram> <KMyers> Photo or it did not happen
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> He was a bit timid, but I managed to coax him over to my table for a few minutes before he scurried back to his natural habitat
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Damn lol
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-02-05
<floridagram> <govatent> Yup. I am alive.
<floridagram> <Abrerr> 👍
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Thumbs up
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Thumbs up
<floridagram> <KMyers> @AdamOutler https://home-assistant.io/blog/2017/02/04/hassbian-toybox/
<floridagram> <KMyers> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FZFIgFPLIzI&feature=youtu.be
#ubuntu-us-fl 2019-01-29
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I Used GREP once, I am now the ultimate UNIX master!
#ubuntu-us-fl 2019-01-30
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Just a FYI - I am thinking the next meetup will be on Feb 23. I was planning for mid month but realized it is valentines day. Location is TBD for now
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> https://www.forbes.com/sites/jasonevangelho/2019/01/30/the-new-pinebook-pro-will-challenge-google-chromebooks-for-199/
<floridagram-bot> <Luke Van Dervoort> ^WANT^
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Charges via type c...
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Yep
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> And barrel if you're using USB c
<floridagram-bot> <Luke Van Dervoort> So does my Dell work laptop, that's awesome
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> And a PCIe
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Sorry an unpopulated m.2
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Yep
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Keith, you find your next laptop?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I won't agree that it will post a threat to Chromebooks but would be a compelling option for tech conferences or as a remote terminal
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Yep, probably the perfect thing client
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> @Ivoriesablaze, Thin*
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, Maybe, for Citrix, RDP, X11 and other systems, it should be great as long as your VPN supports ARM64. VMWare does not have a ARM version of View Desktop
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> True
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> 4 GB of RAM and eMMC is sort of anemic so this will not be a high performance machine. If they allowed 8GB and had 2 x m.2 slots, it would be another story
<floridagram-bot> <Luke Van Dervoort> Still though I think a light desktop would be snappy, like xfce
<maxolasersquad> I think it being a low-end device is part of its appeal.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> It would however have excellent battery life. They did not say the battery capacity but I expect it won't fall short of 16-20 hours
<maxolasersquad> TIL that wildcard certificates only cover one level of subdomains.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Why Linux Is Spelled Incorrectly | Linux Journal … https://www.linuxjournal.com/content/why-linux-spelled-incorrectly
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> @KMyers, ok... so a day after my birthday
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Happy early birthday
<maxolasersquad> I'd be willing to bet that lots of words are spelled the way they are because at some point someone randomly wrote it that way because it felt right at the time and through pure chance that ended up becoming the standard over time.
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> @KMyers, Looks like a nice portable Python/R station if the keyboard isn't terrible
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> it's $200, you're pretty much not allowed to criticize the keyboard at that pricepoint
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I'll sell you a keyboard for $300
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> @Ivoriesablaze, Coming from 2 years as a daily on an Acer c720 doing development, I'm not that picky. Lol
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> I just want the c720 but 2.0
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> It sounds mostly there. Just ARM instead of x86. Which I can look past
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> With upgrades to the screen :0
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> The keyboard on the Pixel book has me spoiled
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> PineTab Linux tablet coming in 2019 for $79 and up - Liliputing … https://liliputing.com/2019/01/pinetab-linux-tablet-coming-in-2019-for-79-and-up.html
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Has anyone seen this issue before? http://hdrlab.org.nz/articles/linux-troubleshooting/fixing-gave-up-waiting-for-root-device-error-in-debian/
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> I've been trying to fix it but I haven't had any luck.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, Have you ruled out drive failure?
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> A fresh install always fixes it.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2019-01-31
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> @ahoneybun, Did this occur after an update?
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> it seems almost random but it has happened after and update.
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> This happens to me insulation l occasionally when I'm not paying attention to kernel updates on Arch. Rebuilding initramfs usually resolves
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> And by paying attention, I mean Ctrl+c during rebuilds because I'm impatient
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Otherwise check the basics and make fstab and etc isn't hosed by remounting under a live cd
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Make sure** ugh, phone typing
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> If not, chroot, rebuilt initramfs, see what happens
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> I'd need logs and output to speak to it further
<floridagram-bot> <Luke Van Dervoort> I'm pretty sure I saw that in centos two days ago after a system update. They have a big logged on it.
<floridagram-bot> <Luke Van Dervoort> *bug
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers @AdamOutler @ahoneybun @Ivoriesablaze @Abrerr http://web.mit.edu/~simsong/www/ugh.pdf
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> "The Unix-Hater's Handbook"
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> with an anti-foreword by Dennis Ritchie
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> http://oldcomputers.net/indexwp.html
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Thats going to be a long read
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> It's definitely amusing and worth skimming through- they really rip into concepts we consider as benefits or etched in stone
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Unix-Haters_Handbook
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Panzer_III just called me old because I like the CLI
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> wait what
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> hold me back
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Tell him this, "do you know what they call IT people who use GUI's? Windows Server Admins"
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> and then say "excuse me while I sip my coconut pineapple drink and finish my work on this crappy reception wifi from the beach, because I don't need to load teamviewer"
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> and then you get on your motorcycle
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> and speed off into the sunset
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> https://xkcd.com/272/
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I used GREP once and I am now a pokemon/linux master
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Lol.  Just point out the overhead of a GUI.  That shit needs rendering
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> A GUI is like training wheels for understanding a computer
<floridagram-bot> <Panzer_III> Ahh. I've been taken out of context. I swear!
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers https://i.imgflip.com/2sia4z.jpg
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi, Thanks for making me laugh out loud in a meeting
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Hahaha welcome!
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> It just started to pour
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ObszXcRcKfo
<floridagram-bot> david was added by: david
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Hi david!
#ubuntu-us-fl 2019-02-01
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I'm concerned this is a mistake I can't benefit from in anyway professionally
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=tech.ula
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Install most major Linux distros within userland.  Including apt functional and they say you can get a desktop environment as well.  It's impressive.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I installed Ubuntu, then I apt installed sl.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> On an Android device
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi - https://blog.arduino.cc/2019/01/31/cheeseborg-is-a-voice-controlled-robot-that-makes-grilled-cheese-sandwiches/?fbclid=IwAR07YSJIISnz9NPwnCZIy1nov-zGlPKR62V0Hcicz64grcVWrgoQZ5kUVk0
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> This needs to happen
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> I'm on it
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> We do need to do the keyboard first however
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Ah, right, that project
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Yes, something tells me it will need to wait a few weeks as Judd is going out of town
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Ah
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> @Ivoriesablaze when is the walk this year?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers gawd I need this
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Anyone up for Coffee tomorrow? Thinking of working out of a coffee shop to work on a few projects
#ubuntu-us-fl 2019-02-02
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Oh I might be abl to
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Let me know when you are up
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> https://youtu.be/TVHcdgrqbHE?t=1214
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> The neckbeards are gone
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> @RazPi, Neckbeard reporting in
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> XD
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> holy cow is this still legit
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> http://techrights.org/2017/07/30/swpats-traps-implanted-and-asserted/
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Or is this old old news?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi, Seems old
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I think they released their patents more recently yeah?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Okay my bad it is old news
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> It looks like they released their patents on Oct. 2018
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Ars Technica: Latest Windows 10 build puts desktop apps in a 3D world. … https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2019/02/new-windows-10-build-lets-you-put-any-app-in-virtual-reality/
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> ?!?!?!?!
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> FreeBSD ZFS is going to rebase on ZoL?!?!
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> http://www.bsdnow.tv/episodes/2019_01_02-future_of_zfs
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi - are you awake?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Yes just semi-afk atm
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> (in a call)
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Ah, Thinking of hitting up a coffee shop at noon
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> I'm seeing a movie today
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> What are you seeing?
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Aquaman
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I hear good things about it
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Oooh
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I am also tempted to run by a mall
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> :O
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I haven't slept yet but I have this call and breakfast, where were you thinking
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> No specific plans, I am thinking that the Mall may be quiet this weekend as there is some major sporting event happening this weekend.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Luke Van Dervoort, Install a clapper
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Postponing my coffee run until 2. Need to get some groceries
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> that gives me some time
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> wondering if I should take the train because sleepy
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi, Just let me know. I can pick you up
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Don't drive sleepy
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> that would be really good x_x
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Just give me a ETA
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I'd say about 1.5hrs
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi - let me know when you are on board
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers I'm pretty awake atm so I'll take a shower grab some gas and head down
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Loading some anime onto my usb stick just in case o.o
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> https://youtu.be/tRVFE7TuAlc
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Ok. As long as you are awake
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> @Luke Van Dervoort, Daaaang
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> i made a website for that :)
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> free game … https://store.steampowered.com/app/343710/Kholat/
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> @govatent red rocks is cool
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> What show did you watch?
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> We went to cheyenne mountain zoo in Colorado Springs
#ubuntu-us-fl 2019-02-03
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Well, I just ordered $85 in fake MicroSD Cards on Amazon and was not drunk
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> ?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, They had a 2 TB version for $40.00!!!
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> ah
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> do they at least look cool?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, It is clearly fake though, I doubt more than 16 GB
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Maybe 32 GB
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I am doing a follow-up to https://kmyers.me/blog/rant/warning-amazon-has-a-massive-problem-with-fake-microsd-cards/ as Amazon did not take my complaint seriously
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> grammatical errors in article triggering me
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, Yeh, decaffeinated when I wrote that.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> It was tagged as a "rant" which are articles that I just write as fast as possible without much proof reading
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> gotcha
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> so they sent you semi-canned responses
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, Yes, convincing enough that I thought they would actually do something. Granted a few of the ones I pointed out were removed (likely by the seller after running out of inventory), many are still there. I ordered a few including one of the "Kingflash" and "Generic". I also ordered a few insane ones like a 2 TB drive that is a "Sponsored" listing
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07MQYRYRD/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&psc=1&linkCode=ll1&tag=kmyers.me-20&linkId=9c0c6c9846b29bb057683719192aac65&language=en_US
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Needless to say, dont order that one
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Passed it on @KMyers.  You should mention Prime in the title.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I will add prime to the title of the nest one
<floridagram-bot> <Luke Van Dervoort> I've seen that before, terrible.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I am not sure why but traffic to that article has been insane. It got close to 5000 visits in the first few months (most of them within a week of the article being posted). It then went to ~10 hits a week
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> It is seeing an average of 70 hits per week over the past 2 weeks
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> That is impressive as my site is not a high traffic site by any measure
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> That's lower than I expected.  I think I was getting about 10k/month on C-Dev.
<floridagram-bot> <Luke Van Dervoort> Not the same thing, but anyone remember these? https://redhill.net.au/d/10.php
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I don't have any analytics for adamoutler.com
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I am seeing ~150 unique daily visitors on average.  Of course I have seen a massive surge due to being linked to from several websites covering Chrome OS stuff
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Luke Van Dervoort, Wow, before my time but I was really into learning about this when I was younger
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Before my time too.  I go back to standard IDE.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> And ISA ports
<floridagram-bot> <Luke Van Dervoort> I had a couple of those I reformatted after market. They were right, could be unreliable if you had the wrong controller
<floridagram-bot> <Luke Van Dervoort> But risk space was really an issue then
<floridagram-bot> <Luke Van Dervoort> I remember I was trying to download a naked picture of Cheryl Teigs from a bbs and didnt have the free 1mb to store it. I was scrambling to delete help files and such to get the space I needed!
<floridagram-bot> <Luke Van Dervoort> Ha
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> https://youtu.be/J-D6tYBX8vE
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> @KMyers Linus tech tip did a detailed explanation of the fake SD cards on Amazon
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> How they modify the firmware to report larger space
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Microsoft wants to bring Xbox Live cross-platform gaming to Android, iOS, Nintendo Switch, and more | Windows Central … https://www.windowscentral.com/microsoft-wants-bring-xbox-live-cross-platform-gaming-android-ios-nintendo-switch-and-more
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @govatent, I know. Just doing my own thing
<floridagram-bot> <gillymomo> About time
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> https://www.reddit.com/r/facepalm/comments/amo2vg/when_your_username_and_password_are_both_admin/?utm_source=reddit-android
